# Orchestra-part rendered with Noteperformer 3



## vmishka (Sep 22, 2020)

Followers of this forum may be interested in an example of a classical orchestra part rendered with Noteperformer 3.

I performed the Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 40 with the UC Davis Symphony Orchestra on May 5, 1971 (almost 50 years ago). Unlikely Mendelssohn’s first piano concerto in G minor, there is no live “orchestra only” recording available from the usual sites (Music Minus One, Tomplay, Smart Soloist, etc.). Therefore, I created the orchestra part by hand-entering the whole orchestra score into Sibelius Notation software (my first time doing this, approximately 100 hours of work) and rendering it with Noteperformer 3. My performance of the piano part was recorded on a Yamaha Clavinova and rendered with Garritan CFX.

Performance of Piano Concerto mixed with Noteperformer 3 recording is here


----------



## leslieq (Sep 23, 2020)

Listening to this now... really enjoying it.


----------



## vmishka (Sep 23, 2020)

Thank you for listening, leslieq. I am glad that you enjoyed it.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 2, 2020)

Wow, what lovely playing! Really enjoyed your piano performance.

Programming in such a long piece must have been a lot of work. I think the Note Performer side of it turned out very nicely too.


----------



## vmishka (Oct 2, 2020)

Thank you marclawsonmusic. It was my first experience entering a score into Sibelius so there was definitely a learning curve. After a while, I learned some of the tricks and was able to speed up a little bit. Basically, I worked on entering the orchestra part for about 2 hours a night for a couple of months. Thankfully, with Noteperformer 3, there was very little to do after that. Just a little tweaking of the dynamics of the cellos and basses.


----------

